# Cornerstone - Amazing Android Multi Tasking?



## tuftslax18 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm not sure if people have seen this, I only just recently did and tried to do a quick search to see if there was a post on it here. It's called "cornerstone" by Onskreen and it looks like a gamechanging kind of technology for our tablets.

http://www.onskreen.com/cornerstone/index.php

Does anyone have any more information on them? I for one would LOVE functionality like this. Google should be buying this up and sticking it in Ice Cream Sandwich ASAP. It looked great running in their demo video so it's definitely not just a dream. I'm sure it would be tougher on battery life but it's not as though you need to constantly be using it.

Thoughts?

Also Mods feel free to move this thread to wherever it is best suited, I wasn't sure myself where to post it. Or if there is already a post, feel free to delete this.


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

That does seem like the natural evolution in terms of what's to come in multitasking. Could be planned for Jellybean/Jwhatever, or being held off because of the battery issue?

I wouldn't use it too often, personally. Much more satisfying dedicating the full screen space to a single app and then switching between them. But then I'm also accustomed to a fairly large monitor.


----------



## tuftslax18 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well as far as I can tell its not as if Google owns this company/technology, I was just suggesting they should look into it. This company seems to be taking the "swype" approach by working with OEMs to apply to directly to their products rather than release it to the general public.

I still think having an option like this would be great, as someone who uses my transformer as a laptop replacement occasionally it would be nice to have added functionality like this. Battery life is one thing but that isn't a concern to me, especially since this wouldn't have to be used all the time.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm...this actually looks really useful. I peaked around Google a bit and found that this was also mentioned all the way back in January. They do have a Facebook, but it doesn't have much information on it. Their last significant update was in late July and is below.



> To all those who have been asking about a date on the beta. We've been swamped working with OEMs who want to roll Cornerstone out. The product itself has passed the beta stage, we just haven't had the resources to get a public beta going. There has been really strong interest in a public beta and we're working to be able to support one. No commitment on a timeline just yet though. Thanks for the patience and support!


----------

